# Fox or Coyote with bow?



## Ryan.Anderson (Oct 12, 2004)

How many people have taken a fox or coyote with their bow?

I got two shots off at the same fox once with my bow. My first shot was high, but he didn't know where it came from or what had even happened. I hit him on the second shot. It was strange. His tail went straight up in the air, and he hunched his back, then just stood like that for a couple of seconds. I wasn't about to waste another broadhead as I thought he was just going to eventually fall over. NOPE. He took off running like a son-of-a after about 10 seconds. Only found a couple of really small blood spots on the clay he was standing on, so I came to the conclusion I must have just nicked his belly with the arrow.

I would have liked to make a pedistal mount out of him if I would have gott'n him. :-?


----------



## Lance Pardee (Oct 28, 2004)

I've shot both Fox, and Coyotes with my bow. I've shot 3 fox, and 2 Coyotes. They were all shot out of my deer stand, while deer hunting. All 3 of the Fox dropped like cats on the spot. The one Coyote was punched right thru the lungs and I watched him run about 150 yards before he dropped dead. The other one I hit as it was angling away from me and it only went about 35/40 yards.


----------



## Ill Trapper (Oct 23, 2004)

Shot my first fox with a bow 2 weeks ago. What a thrill. Haven't had the pleasure of taking a coyote yet with a bow.


----------



## Ryan.Anderson (Oct 12, 2004)

you guys that have shot fox with the bow are great with the bow...the fox body isn't much larger then a cat when skinned out...good shooting guys


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I missed a red fox in the snow about 30 years ago I got two shots at him. I'm glad I missed now he was beautiful his fur was perfect. I did hit a mink running across the ice once with my bow, that was a luck shot. I gave him to a friend that trapped.


----------

